# NAPMA Forums.



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2002)

The National Association of Professional Martial Artists has forums focused on the business of martial arts.

What has been peoples' experience with NAPMA?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 28, 2002)

I loved the products that NAPMA offers.  They are well put together, and geared to make the instructor more money.  This doesn't neccessarily have to be a bad thing if the instructor is offering a quality product.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2002)

I see more and more schools using their flyers at least.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 2, 2002)

NAPMA and the new Century controlled MAIA (Martial Arts Industry Association) are good ideas, but they do tend to take things too far at times.  What would be great for the studio owners is if these two got into a price war.  Then everybody would benefit.


----------



## tarabos (Jul 17, 2002)

you're right that napma can take things a bit far. i remember one of their newsletters or brochures or whatever and there were pictures of hundreds of kids taking their black belt test at the same time in a large field or stadium or something. looked like the children of the corn. all in their special uniforms and what not.

but napma can give you really good ideas and tips on how to run a successful school, it's really up to you how far to the extreme you take the business aspect of your school.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 19, 2002)

I have cut back on my Nampa package. I didn't like what I was getting for $103.25 per month. I would probably pay $40 bucks. I have been with Nampa for 2 years.
Bob


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 6, 2002)

I've also been with NAPMA for over 2 years.  They've given me a lot of ideas on how to improve the business side of my school.  Not only do I get to network with hundreds of school owners around the world, I get ideas on class drills, advertising, and new class types.

About a third of my school is in a program that they specifically started.  I even modified it a little to fit my school and my teaching style.  But that's 20 students that I wouldn't have otherwise.

The only gripe I've ever had is that their ad slicks tend to present people in Gi's more often than not which differs from my Chinese art roots.  But, I get their pictures on disk so I can change the ad as I want to so I don't complain too much.

As far as the cost goes, I thought long and hard about whether I should stay with them or not.  I wondered if I'd gotten to the point where I soaked up enough material from them and could save the monthly expense.  Then I realized if I sign up 2 people based on their advice, I more than break even.  To me, then, it's  worth it.  

   WhiteBirch


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *you're right that napma can take things a bit far. i remember one of their newsletters or brochures or whatever and there were pictures of hundreds of kids taking their black belt test at the same time in a large field or stadium or something. looked like the children of the corn. all in their special uniforms and what not.
> *



Just to clarify this a little, and no... I don't work for NAPMA.  I think what tarabos is referring to was a tape of the black belt test for Ernie Reyes' schools in California.  He's got a bunch of schools and they all combine for their black belt testing.  While I don't want to be as big as he, it inspired me to at least be my best for my students.

While Mr. Reyes' does some stuff for NAPMA, he isn't NAPMA itself.  They had nothing to do with the belt test other than taping it and showing it to other schools.  

That said, I'm not sure how they can "go too far."  NAPMA's, and MAIA's goal is not to influence your MA style, but to improve your teaching style and the business side of the school by exposing you to new ideas and ways that others have found to be successful.

   WhiteBirch


----------

